# Visa elicos 570



## erandjucja (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi there
After looking at this forum I thought you could give me a suggestion about sth.
Here's my info:

Visas: Student Visa Elicos subclass 570
Paper Application
App. sent: 23/08/2013
Albanian Passport holder, resident in Italy
CO assigned: their reply: duration process 3 months
Medical: Not given cause not required
Police: provided with application


I sent to the CO my new dates for my COEs and also the health insurance updated but since I delivered in Paper Application I have no direct contact with the office. I was wondering how could I know in which step is my application since I had no reply from the CO after sending the new COEs and health insurance. Is it possible, in same way, to contact with the immigration office so I can have at least an idea??
Thank you in advance for your answers!!


----------



## erandjucja (Nov 4, 2013)

erandjucja said:


> Hi there
> After looking at this forum I thought you could give me a suggestion about sth.
> Here's my info:
> 
> ...


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

What's your assessment level as an Albanian, AL3? You lodged paper application to where? Embassy in Rome? If Albanian I think they may have to send onto Belgrade Embassy which processes visas for Albanians?


----------



## erandjucja (Nov 4, 2013)

connaust said:


> What's your assessment level as an Albanian, AL3? You lodged paper application to where? Embassy in Rome? If Albanian I think they may have to send onto Belgrade Embassy which processes visas for Albanians?





connaust said:


> What's your assessment level as an Albanian, AL3? You lodged paper application to where? Embassy in Rome? If Albanian I think they may have to send onto Belgrade Embassy which processes visas for Albanians?
> 
> I sent my application in berlin, because for italian resident also foreingnes, have to sent the aplication in berlin. Albanian assessment level is 3. On the 23 november its the beadline of my 3 month. Thank you


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

The 3 months is a guide, this time of year they are probably busy.......


----------

